# Spinach soap



## Irja

I took a long pause in my soap making. Had to use all those soap I made two years ago  This is spinach soap I made 3 days ago. It came out just as I was hoping it would and smells like peppermint. Orange lines are made with dried orange peel.http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## biarine

Looks beautiful


----------



## CTAnton

you could call it Popeye soap....I'm presuming you used various concentrations of spinach powder for the individual layers...


----------



## Irja

I grinded raw spinach in food processor and squeezed it through a cheese cloth. The juice that came out I used instead of water. Rest of spinach was dehydrated in the oven and grinded in coffee grinder. I infused some olive oil with grinded spinach and used it in the recipe. After it came to trace I added 1 tbsp of grinded spinach to 1/3 of soap (bottom part),  added nothing to 1/3 (middle part) and added 1 tsp of titanium dioxide in last third (top part). Sounds complicated, but it wasn't


----------



## Seawolfe

Wow thats a lovely green! And so clever with the orange for the lines!


----------



## TVivian

That's a great green! And a very pretty soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Your soaps are gorgeous:-D


----------



## Irja

Thank you all very much


----------



## handavaka

Beautiful looking soap! ♡ it!


----------



## navigator9

That's a beautiful shade of green! Have you used spinach before....does it eventually turn brown?


----------



## El_Granado_Loco

What a great green!!! And peppermint is exactly what I thought when I saw it! Congratulations!!


----------



## gabi12980

Really beautiful, I must try this .))


----------



## Rowan

Beautiful colour and love the Orange lines. Does it stay that lovely green colour?


----------



## kumudini

I made spinach soap with juice added to lye water 3 months ago on New Years eve, it was a pale green then, somewhat like the middle one in first picture, now it's may be a greenish tan.


----------



## Mandarin

Your soap is wonderful!


----------



## Irja

This is the first time I made spinach soap. It is only a month old, so time will tell if it stays green. Thanks for all your positive comments


----------



## jules92207

I love them! Gorgeous work.


----------



## soaperwoman

I guess spinach baby food would work too, then use a water discount?


----------



## KristaY

Hi soaperwoman! This thread is a couple of years old so the OP may not reply, but yes, baby food will work.

When I use fruit or vegetable purees I count it as part of my lye water so discount the volume of puree from the water. I normally dissolve my lye in water only (as long as it's at least equal weight) and SB the puree into the oils, then work from there. I haven't had any problems using this method.


----------



## christost7

Really cool looking, bravo!


----------

